# Goats mouth swollen



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

I have a goat who under her bottom jaw has swollen over night anyone have any ideas


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

How old is this doe? What does her eyes look like? I would guess a worm problem.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

About 4 months. I have used safeguard first and now cydectin. her eyes are very sleepy.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

That looks like bottle jaw to me.


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

Can you look at the membranes inside her eye and note the color? This will let you know if she is anemic (from a parasite load). She should be very pink. pale pink or white mean she is anemic and needs to be wormed.The barber-pole worm is usually thought to be responsible for most bottle jaw cases ( it's from the anemia) I know around here anyways, Safegaurd just isn't very effective in taking out those suckers. When did you worm with cydectin? How much did you use?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

http://www.barnonemeatgoats.com/wormsorno.html Here is a link that has some pictures of goats with bottle jaw and diagnosing anemia.

Also ,is it a hard swelling? or does it feel like it may have fluid in it?


----------



## RedGate (Dec 7, 2012)

I keep thinking of something to add.  If you do find her anemic, I would highly recommend getting a fecal done on her so you can get an idea of what parasite you dealing with. Talking with other goat people in your area about what is effective (or not) in your area may be helpful too.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I would also suggest having a fecal done. Do you know her weight? What dosage are you using for your dewormers? Making sure to correctly dose them is critical.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks everyone. She is loaded ith worms her eyelids are white. She is very weak. She ways 30 pounds I gave her 6 cc 2 cc per 10 pounds of sheep drench. 

I have been giving her power punch a pro biotic and energy booster and hoping the cydectin would have done the job. She had runny poop that stopped. But now the swelling..


----------



## MissyParkerton (Nov 24, 2012)

Runny poop may also be a sign of coccidia....was there blood in it? A different kind of med is used to treat this. You would need to have a fecal done to check for this. Poor goatie! Hope the Meds kick in soon!


----------



## clearwtrbeach (May 10, 2012)

you want to get a fecal pretty quick, if it was cocci as mentioned that is treated with sulmet or albon (?) i used sulmet. I would also give some electrolytes (not familiar with power punch, if that has electrolytes).


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

You can get a bottle of pig iron(iron Ferrous) and B-complex injectable and give her one shot of pig iron per week and also you can give her B-complex shots daily. 
The bottle jaw is caused from anemia, it will come and go as she gets better. Eating with her head up will help the swelling go down. 

I would also consider treating her for coccidiosis.Even if barberpole worms are the main problem. Coccidiosis is opportunistic and will take advantage of her weakend state. I would use sulfa dimethoxine or SMZ in her case, not corid. 

Keep an eye on her temp, if it starts to drop below 101 it is an indication she is becoming weak and dehydrated. She will then need extra help with hydration.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Make sure to give iron... i like pig iron but some people give red cell. I've heard goats dont absorb red cell as well though.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Thanks I bought the pig iron and red cell.. I am so sad I don't think she is going to make it through the night. It will be my first loss and I can't believe how attached I am in such a short time. I feel defeated but will keep on. It seemed as if she is having a hard time swallowing at this point.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

As far as coccidia she is just coming of a treatment I used DiMethox. Her poop has hardened but now this,,,,


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Pour it straight down her throat, don't allow her to use energy if she doesn't have too. 

Hope she makes it! I'm sure it would be hard to lose one


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Just checked on her and she still with me. Going to repeat the red cell treatment tomorrow. I did giver her a copper bolus yesterday. Should I give the iron shot three days in a row and then once per week or is once per week good for now?


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

I'd give it three days in a row if she is really weak. The iron will help alot.


----------



## ThreeHavens (Oct 20, 2011)

Poor baby, I'm so sorry! :hug: Prayers are being sent!


----------



## Di (Jan 29, 2008)

Oh dear, prayers sent. Is she in a warm place?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

Once you have wormed and given iron, it is very important to give supportive care by keeping her hydrated. Sub-Q injections of Dextroxe 50% and amino acids can be given, these are available at many feed stores. Also your vet will carry IV bags that can be given Sub-Q in large doses under the skin.


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Ok thanks everyone she is standing with my help and then alone for about. Min then she crumbles to the ground. She s in a nice warm place I will give the iron shot agin today. Amazingly the bottle jaw is gone but she is still very weak. Thanks for the support again and especially the prayers.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Glad to hear shes doing better. Make sure she can get food, water and all that. If she is very weak you maybe have to give her a drench for the calories. 

When ours had bottle jaw we mixes molasses, revitalyte and gatorade together for a drench. The gatorade was warmed so the molasses would mix. Revitalyte is a powder electrolyte and vitamin supplement for goats


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

I have been on top of her every day. Carrying her to the greenest parts of gras and browse. She is eating hay and I have given her iron 3 days in a row. She can still only stand for about a min and then she falls over. I drench with electrolytes as well not sure what else to do. Her pops are solid and nice no more bottle jaw she just can't hold herself up. In am going to do the second rounds worming on we'd which would make 10 days since the first. I am using cydectin.


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Are her eyelids still pale?


----------



## 20kidsonhill (Feb 28, 2011)

B-complex injections would be helpful


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

How is the sweet baby doing ? I hope the meds work quickly for her 
Keep us posted ?


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

Bad news she top eating and will not stand at all now. I have done all I know to do. I have her laying in hay in a wheel barrel on my front porch so can be close to her but i don't think she is going to make it... (Tears)


----------



## Ursalesguru (Nov 3, 2012)

She is gone... Thanks everyone for the help and support I love this forum.


----------



## Trickyroo (Sep 26, 2012)

I am so sorry for your loss :hug:


----------



## Dani-1995 (Mar 11, 2011)

Awww sorry to hear that (((huggsss)))


----------

